# molasses in the water



## Ilikebigbuds (May 22, 2008)

any one know what would be the benifit of adding molasses to your nuits solution the last few weeks of flowering?


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (May 22, 2008)

Molasses is actually good all around. It is a chellating agent which means it helps ur plants get more nutes easier. You can use it from day one and have benifits from it.


----------



## someguy (May 22, 2008)

wow, im gona have to try this. i need a new camera then ill be starting my grow log here. ill post how it goes


----------



## massproducer (May 22, 2008)

Do not add molasses if you are growing in a hydro system, it can wreck havoc on your system.  Instead use something like carbo-load which is geared to be used in hydroponic systems, and it contains both simple and complex carbs for the plants to use.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2008)

Resource page
you'll find a good article here.."Magic Molasses"


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 22, 2008)

learn something new everyday!


----------



## punkrocktoker (May 23, 2008)

what if you diluted it first and then could you use it?


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

Great thread Hick. Very informative. Take care and be safe.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 23, 2008)

carbo load does the same thing and wont mess up your plants use it completely through flowering

pkj


----------



## tcooper1 (May 28, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Do not add molasses if you are growing in a hydro system, it can wreck havoc on your system. Instead use something like carbo-load which is geared to be used in hydroponic systems, and it contains both simple and complex carbs for the plants to use.


 
Thank you MP .....I almost mess up my system.....see more bad advice.....boy I need to learn it all the right way....poooooop!!!!!! I am so frustated 
thank you MP for your wisdom  YOUR THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## CasualGrower (May 28, 2008)

You can also use some Liquid Karma... it has molasses in it also.  I probably would not use LK in an aero system, but does great in a drip or DWC.  LK has some solids in it. Or at least it looks like it does.


----------

